# Expired IELTS for FLR(m) extension



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

Could i use an expired IELTS certificate that i already used in two successful applications ( for a fiance visa and then spouse visa in the UK) to extend my spouse visa .I am on 5 years route,my first 30 months visa is gonna expire 2nd october 2015.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only if the same test is still on the approved list, which is at https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...sh_language_tests_-_updated_November_2014.pdf.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

The IELTS, as far as I am aware, yes you can, I used my expired test in November 2014 and had no problems.


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much Joppa and Ashkevron for the good news

Ashkevron,did you apply through premuim same day service or postal service,and if postal could you please tell me how long did it take the home office to process your application ?

Was it an FLR(m) visa ?

thank you very much for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Postal FLR(M) applications generally take 2-3 months.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

jiji bakari said:


> Thank you very much Joppa and Ashkevron for the good news
> 
> Ashkevron,did you apply through premuim same day service or postal service,and if postal could you please tell me how long did it take the home office to process your application ?
> 
> ...


It was for the ILR (I'm under the old rules) and I used the same day premium service. Now, I think the visa fees are quite expensive as they are and was really unhappy about paying extra when I could have used that money for other things, but I have to say that paying for the premium service was the best value for money service I've received in the UK - it is SO worth paying extra for it. So, if you can afford it, I think it's much better than the postal application. You don't have to wait and be stressed for months and, this is just my opinion and it could be completely wrong, but I get a feeling that in premium centres there's less of a possibility that if your application is fine, the case officers will fail to see some vital document...


----------



## Lucky11 (Feb 18, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Only if the same test is still on the approved list


Not to question your knowledge Joppa, but under 32D of Appendix FM-SE would it not be the case that it would be accepted even if it wasn't on the approved list anymore:

*32D. If an applicant applying for limited leave to enter or remain under Part 8 or Appendix FM submits an English language test certificate or result and
the Home Office has already accepted it as part of a successful previous partner or parent application (but not where the application was refused, even if on grounds other than the English language requirement), the decision-maker may accept that certificate or result as valid if it is:

(a) from a provider which is no longer approved, or
(b) from a provider who remains approved but the test the applicant has taken with that provider is no longer approved, or
(c) past its validity date (if a validity date is required under Appendix O), provided that when the subsequent application is made:
(i) the applicant has had continuous leave (disregarding any period of overstaying of no more than 28 days) as a partner or parent since the Home Office accepted the test certificate as valid;
and
(ii) the award to the applicant does not fall within the circumstances set out in paragraph 32B of this Appendix*

I could be wrong, but thought it would be worth clarifying.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes and no. They can accept from no-longer-approved provider or test, but you are taking a risk. Just take an approved test and pass at B1, to cover your next ILR application as well.


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much for reply

My IELTS certificate expired on the 21 Jan 2014, i got scores of : Listening 6.0 Reading 5.5 Writing 6.5 Speaking 6.0 Overall Band 6.0, which is a B2 i think.

after checking the list that Joppa posted on that link i can confirm that my test and test centre are still on the list and therefore are still approved by home office.

do you think i should just calm down about this issue or just pass a KET or PET which are easy tests (no need for preparation) as i dont have much time to prepare .

Thank you again for your time


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should be ok with your expired test result. But if you can take and pass a new test, and pass at B1, that will remove all doubts.


----------



## Lucky11 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just to clarify, when my wife took the test 2 years ago she got 4 certificates, 3 from Bulats and one Cambridge which reads ESOL Level 2 (BULATS). Would that be considered as ESOL? If so then that is still on the list and we should be okay.


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

I have been working here in the UK for 2 years,i have been paying taxes and National insurance,i will need to apply for FLR(M) extention in september,do i have to pay for IHS ?

also,i am considering to apply by post,but at the same time i dont want to risk my job as my visa might expire before they reach a decision,will they give me a certificate of application to show my company?

what are all costs to apply using the premuim service now,as when i applied last time i did not have to pay for appointment.

I appreciate all help i always find in this forum.


----------

